# hi, my first planted aquarium. pl. suggest any changes.



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my first planted aquarium. I m providing following details below :
tank : 29 gallons approx
substrate : sand and garden soil
lighting : one 23 w white light and 15 w white light bulb for 8-10 hrs. daily.
diy co2 with 3-4 bubble per sec. and ceramic atomiser.
trace elements dosing every 4th or 5th day.
some plants were given by my friends and some purchased from the shop.
I only know some names.
1. anubias
2. ludwigia
3. java fern.

It is now 21 days since i planted them. some of them are growing well while some of them are not showing good signs. pl. kindly suggest any changes for better results.
also my java moss has turned brown.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

You don't mention anything about a filter or what you use for water circulation. Also how often do you do water changes? What temp. is the tank? I think you are on the right path just be patient and things will work out.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

sorry freshyleif for not taking the temp. into account. My water temp. is around 25-27 degree centigrade. I change 5 litres of water everyday. I use regular sobo pump with sponge filter for 2 hrs everday for filteration and water circulation.


----------



## krazzz (Oct 29, 2011)

Why do you only run the filter for 2 hours?


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

krazzz, I was advised by the owner of the shop from where i purchased the plants. He told me not to run pump with filter more than 2 hrs. or it will disturb the sand surface.


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

That is indeed interesting to hear that a shop owner would suggest such. Filters more or less have to be on 24/7, otherwise you fish will swim in its own you know what for too long and eventually die or get sick. If the sand is too soft, attach something under the outlet so it doesn't disturb the sand.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion. I m now running my filter for atleast 10 hrs. I shut it off at night.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

viral said:


> Thanks for suggestion. I m now running my filter for atleast 10 hrs. I shut it off at night.


lol.... if it's not running 24/7 your biological bacteria will die. you need to be running your filter 24/7 do not shut it off. you're pretty much starting a new cycle everytime you do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

viral said:


> krazzz, I was advised by the owner of the shop from where i purchased the plants. He told me not to run pump with filter more than 2 hrs. or it will disturb the sand surface.


I must say... I wouldn't advise going back to this shop....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

viral said:


> sorry freshyleif for not taking the temp. into account. My water temp. is around 25-27 degree centigrade. I change 5 litres of water everyday. I use regular sobo pump with sponge filter for 2 hrs everday for filteration and water circulation.


and changing 5 liters a day is not sufficient. change 20-50% of the water every week all a once. not only is it pointless changing 5 liters a day, but it's a huge inconvenience for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You definitely need to run the filter 24/7.

Small frequent water changes can be effective. At 5 liters a day, you are changing about 25% a week, which is a reasonable amount. Most people do not do it this way because it complicates dosing fertilizers, and because they find it incovenient. But as a maintenance practice, it's OK.

If you have a probelm with the tank, like an ammonia spike, then you do need a larger water change all at once.

Good luck!


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

singolz said:


> lol.... if it's not running 24/7 your biological bacteria will die. you need to be running your filter 24/7 do not shut it off. you're pretty much starting a new cycle everytime you do so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. I m totally newbie for planted tank. I will now run filter 24/7.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

Michael said:


> You definitely need to run the filter 24/7.
> 
> Small frequent water changes can be effective. At 5 liters a day, you are changing about 25% a week, which is a reasonable amount. Most people do not do it this way because it complicates dosing fertilizers, and because they find it incovenient. But as a maintenance practice, it's OK.
> 
> ...


Thank you michael for sharing your knowledge & experience.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

singolz said:


> I must say... I wouldn't advise going back to this shop....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


point noted.


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

viral,

I must imagine that the tank must be looking more cleaner now?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very strange advice. I've never heard 2 hours before. 24/7 is the way to go. Most sand shouldn't be moved around by the filter unless its powder in which case it probably isn't good for substrate.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Michael said:


> You definitely need to run the filter 24/7.
> 
> Small frequent water changes can be effective. At 5 liters a day, you are changing about 25% a week, which is a reasonable amount. Most people do not do it this way because it complicates dosing fertilizers, and because they find it incovenient. But as a maintenance practice, it's OK.
> 
> ...


I looked at it like such... say you have a tank full of water, and you drop a couple drops of red dye in every 4-5 hours. the red dye will be the visible representation of urine, feces, ammonia, etc. now say you change 5 liters a day. it would seem you are only reducing a small fraction of the food coloring. it would seem that the food coloring would out due the small water change. which would eventually build up to be a problem after a while.
instead changing 30-50% of the water. would seem like it would let the food coloring build up, and finally most of it taken out by the end of the week. I'm aware I could be completely wrong, so forgive me for possibly displaying wrong information. this was just my theory/hypothesis on the whole thing. anyway, happy scaping!
will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

singolz said:


> I looked at it like such... say you have a tank full of water, and you drop a couple drops of red dye in every 4-5 hours. the red dye will be the visible representation of urine, feces, ammonia, etc. now say you change 5 liters a day. it would seem you are only reducing a small fraction of the food coloring. it would seem that the food coloring would out due the small water change. which would eventually build up to be a problem after a while.
> instead changing 30-50% of the water. would seem like it would let the food coloring build up, and finally most of it taken out by the end of the week. I'm aware I could be completely wrong, so forgive me for possibly displaying wrong information. this was just my theory/hypothesis on the whole thing. anyway, happy scaping!
> will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I choose the water changes in small quantity to make minimum of mistakes. for eg. if there is presence of chlorine or any hazardous chemicals in fresh water, small quantity will not disturb the whole aquarium. Secondly it will dilute impurities in small scale on daily basis. I m not experienced and having 0% knowledge of planted aquarium. But I have followed your advice to some extend and now i m changing 20litres of water on daily basis. Hoping for same support and knowledge sharing in future. thank you.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

ProjectCode858 said:


> viral,
> 
> I must imagine that the tank must be looking more cleaner now?


After i started running my filter for 24/7, the water seems clearer. Micro particles of dust have reduced very much.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

viral said:


> After i started running my filter for 24/7, the water seems clearer. Micro particles of dust have reduced very much.


good to hear man, glad things are working out for you. also, it really isn't too necessary to change 20 liters a day. just test your water every other day. if the readings are fine, then no need to change. if the ammonia/nitrites are low, you're still probably ok, if anything it's a good sign that your cycle is starting. if they are a bit higher then go for a water change. too many water changes could possibly slow down your cycle.
cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was in the same situation as you a few months ago , got some great advice on the forum... What Trace elements are you using? and I also I had the same idea to use your same substrate, then I went with laterite mixed with reg. gravel and sand . we have the same plants basically (beginner low light/easy) what plants arent doing well?


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

gladiator008 said:


> I was in the same situation as you a few months ago , got some great advice on the forum... What Trace elements are you using? and I also I had the same idea to use your same substrate, then I went with laterite mixed with reg. gravel and sand . we have the same plants basically (beginner low light/easy) what plants arent doing well?


i m using local trace element pack (no brand name) bought from aquarium shop. Secondly i m using fertilizer for hydrophonics, consisting of npk as main ingredient. my anubis nana, java fern and red cocomba are not doing well. also i got some glosso from my friend, but very slow growth rate compared to hitech aquarium.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

singolz said:


> good to hear man, glad things are working out for you. also, it really isn't too necessary to change 20 liters a day. just test your water every other day. if the readings are fine, then no need to change. if the ammonia/nitrites are low, you're still probably ok, if anything it's a good sign that your cycle is starting. if they are a bit higher then go for a water change. too many water changes could possibly slow down your cycle.
> cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again for helping me to sort things out and driving me to right direction.


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

viral said:


> i m using local trace element pack (no brand name) bought from aquarium shop. Secondly i m using fertilizer for hydrophonics, consisting of npk as main ingredient. my anubis nana, java fern and red cocomba are not doing well. also i got some glosso from my friend, but very slow growth rate compared to hitech aquarium.


Anubias and Java fern are both slow growers, also they take time to get settled in a new tank.
Don't worry, they will pick up after some time.
Red cabomba is a very high light plant, in low light such as in your tank, the growth rate will be slow and it might turn green.
Red colour is mostly obtained under high lights.
It looks a nice tank to me.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

viral said:


> i m using local trace element pack (no brand name) bought from aquarium shop. Secondly i m using fertilizer for hydrophonics, consisting of npk as main ingredient. my anubis nana, java fern and red cocomba are not doing well. also i got some glosso from my friend, but very slow growth rate compared to hitech aquarium.


what Sandeep said sounds pretty accurate. high tech aquariums always grow alot faster, just be a little more patient and everything will turn out fine. also, you should find out what exactly you're dosing into your tank, possibly even find out what your tap water consists of/lack of. that way you'll find out what exactly will be the deficiencies you'd be dealing with. good luck to you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

I firstly thank you all my APC friends, who guided me to improve my planted tank.
1.) I followed the advice of singloz for 24/7 filter running.
2.) I started water changes in big quantities. i.e. 20 litres.
3.) I changed my local trace element and brought new bottle.
4.) I put the mirror behind the tank to increase light reflection and intensity. (i m having 23w+15w 6500K cfl phillips light)
The changes you can see in my tank are :
1.) The water seems more clearer. I m planning to buy activated carbon and ceramic filter pcs.
2.) Red Cabomba, Tiger lily and one plant (i dont know the name) are now showing red color.
3.) Glosso growth have improved.
4.) I learnt some aquascaping rules from this forum and moved the grass to right background.
I also thank michael for guiding me...


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good. There is a learning curve with planted tanks, but once everything gets settled in it seems to ease up and get easier as time and your knowledge progresses.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

hi,
My new update of planted aquarium. Now everything is going well. My java Moss going green and pearling. I have planted dwarf hairgrass at right corner of aquarium. lets see how it grows...


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

viral said:


> hi,
> My new update of planted aquarium. Now everything is going well. My java Moss going green and pearling. I have planted dwarf hairgrass at right corner of aquarium. lets see how it grows...


I must say, you have greatly improved with your tank. looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

singolz said:


> I must say, you have greatly improved with your tank. looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, my tank is improving a lot. Credit goes to you and all apc friends who guided me.... Pl. guide me how to take care of dwarf hairgrass for its better and healthy growth.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

viral said:


> Yes, my tank is improving a lot. Credit goes to you and all apc friends who guided me.... Pl. guide me how to take care of dwarf hairgrass for its better and healthy growth.


I can get it to grow, but whenever I trim it, it goes brown on me. haven't mastered carpeting plants yet =\

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

